# Necesito el diagrama del Handy Novik EVO 410



## tatuza

Hola gente, estoy buscando diagramas datos o lo que sea sobre estas consolas potenciadas portatiles.
Comento, tengo varias y el problema mayor es que son de muy baja calidad, la salida es a travez de un IC TDA8950, salida clase "D", los capacitores de poliester que le ponen se cocinan, y quema la resistencia de 22 ohm por pasar RF por la misma, se reemplazan dichos componentes y esto no falla mas, peeeeroooo, la fuente conmutada es el otro gran problema, trae una placa con un IC VIPer12A y otra adentro de una cajita de plastico amarillo y sellada con resina, la fuente no arranca y no hay nadie que sepa que es ni  algo parecido, les pido si por favor saben algun dato  me lo hagan llegar, ya se estan amontonando esas cosas en el taller


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos capacitores ponelos para alto voltaje , tipo 1000 o 1600 V , otra solución es poner 3 o 4 que en paralelo sumen el valor original , santo remedio.

La fuente de la cajita _desvestila con removedor *gel*_ dentro de un frasco o bolsa de nylon durante un par de dias . . .  y si es el standby de 5 V reemplazala por una de celular


----------



## tatuza

Hola DOSMETROS, si lo de los capacitores ya está, se solucionan así, pero lo otro es el problema, ahora lo puse en un diluyente que me dijeron es para resina, veremos si esto resulta y comento, gracias, lo que busco en si, es el diagrama de estos aparatos



Esta es la cajita secreta


----------



## isola

Hola quisiera saber que sucedió con la famosa cajita amarilla ya que tengo un problema de temperatura y me hace apagar la consola, la congelo y arranca y no se que es esa cajita de 8 pin rellena de resina.



isola dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber que sucedió con la famosa cajita amarilla ya que tengo un problema de temperatura y me hace apagar la consola, la congelo y arranca y no se que es esa cajita de 8 pin rellena de resina.



*H*ola*,* alguien me podr*í*a dar valor de r5 y r4*,* muchas gracias.


----------



## tatuza

Hola Cristian , te paso el valor de las dos :
R4 2K
R5 10 Ohm
Abrazo !!


----------



## Salomeko

tatuza dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy buscando diagramas datos o lo que sea sobre estas consolas potenciadas portatiles.
> Comento, tengo varias y el problema mayor es que son de muy baja calidad, la salida es a travez de un IC TDA8950, salida clase "D", los capacitores de poliester que le ponen se cocinan, y quema la resistencia de 22 ohm por pasar RF por la misma, se reemplazan dichos componentes y esto no falla mas, peeeeroooo, la fuente conmutada es el otro gran problema, trae una placa con un IC VIPer12A y otra adentro de una cajita de plastico amarillo y sellada con resina, la fuente no arranca y no hay nadie que sepa que es ni  algo parecido, les pido si por favor saben algun dato  me lo hagan llegar, ya se estan amontonando esas cosas en el taller



Aún tendrás el valor de la resistencia r28 que está al lado de optoacoplador ? Gracias.


----------



## tatuza

Hola, la R28 es de 2k2


----------



## laoveja

Buenas, probé dejar la cajita amarilla en removedor gel y no le hizo nada, alternativas? Tengo tiempo para hacer varias pruebas pero no se con que mas probar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero quitale-despegale-cortale  la cajita de plástico amarillo y metelo en un frasco de vidrio con tapa sumergido en otro removedor gel , probá otra marca , y deberías dejarlo una semana . . . 

Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador


----------



## fabia

Hola amigos. ¿Alguien consiguió información sobre ésta famosa cajita amarilla? Tengo el mismo problemas que todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tratá de romper el plástico amarillo sin romper la resina , ponelo en un frasco de vidrio de mermelada con removedor gel de buena calidad por una semana


----------



## laoveja

Yo hice lo que dice Dosmetros. Corté el plástico, metí la plaquita con toda la resina y le metí removedor gel. Lo tapas en removedor, pone la tapa y dejalo de la noche a la mañana o mas tiempo inclusive. Primero probé con la bolsa y no me sirvió. Después probé con el frasco y ahí me funciono. Podes probar agarrar el frasco y agitarlo. En mi caso la resina se iba saliendo sola. Tambien tene cuidado con eso de los componentes al lavar. A mi se me desprendieron 5 componentes. 

Cuando vayas a lavar te conviene hacer como los que buscan oro. Llenas el frasco con agua y luego volcas un poquito en una bandeja. Le echas agua para diluirlo bien y ver de no perder ningun componente. y de a poco vas lavando y tirando la resina con el removedor. los componentes son todos smd y de los chiquitos.

Otra cosa, cuando trates de romper la cajita amarilla tené cuidado de no hacer un esfuerzo mecanico sobre la resina. yo no se si los componentes se desprenden por el removedor, por la sacudida que le pegue al ablandarse la resina (adentro del frasco) o por esfuerzo mecanico sobre la resina al cortar la caja amarilla. el tema es que termine con 6 componentes desoldados. 2 diodos, 1 resistencia y 3 componentes sot-23. cuando avance con la plaquetita subo fotos. si alguien saco fotos que las suba por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien , veo que te ha resultado 



laoveja dijo:


> yo no se si los componentes se desprenden por el removedor, por la sacudida que le pegue al ablandarse la resina (adentro del frasco) o por esfuerzo mecanico sobre la resina al cortar la caja amarilla



Por eso puse el link dónde explico eso :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuestión a tener MUY en cuenta ya que me ocurrió !
> 
> Hay componentes que se han desoldado *dentro de la resina* por recalentamiento , y cuando uno retira la resina convertida en un moco *sin cuidado* , se sueltan y si son varios es un problemón


 
Si Fabia logra desvestir la cajita amarilla , quizás con fotos de ambas placas podamos levantarle el circuito.


----------



## fabia

Ok voy a hacer eso, seguimos en contacto, que podemos hacer para que funcione, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si alguno levanta el diagrama de las conexiones de la cajita amarilla  al resto del equipo , creo que en 10 minutos lo hacemos andar con un IR2153

En Brasil la venden :

Ci Amarelo  Novik, Skp, Evo 410 Fabricação Própria  - R$ 75,00


----------



## fabia

Esto es lo que tiene la cajita o es similar al que esta dentro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es una posibilidad , no me leiste ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Si alguno levanta el diagrama de las conexiones de la cajita amarilla al resto del equipo , creo que en 10 minutos lo hacemos andar con un **IR2153*



Otra posibilidad es hacerle una fuente a la antigua a transformador . . .  de cuantos volts son los capacitores negros y grandes ?


----------



## fabia

Ya abrí la cajita amarilla, en un rato subo el circuito.

Los capacitores son de 330 uf por 400 volts, yo le puedo medir todas las tensiones, están en la parte . 135 volts positivos y 135 volts negativos..pero a la salida del secundario ya no tengo tensión .y en la parte fria no existe ni un Volt.

Ah , me equivoqué de capacitores , quería saber de los capacitores de la salida de la fuente !


----------



## 2SC2922

Buenas, levante este esquema de la placa amarilla, tal vez falte algún componente, porque la resina salió con martillo y formón, reventando algunos componentes (método que no recomiendo).

Aclaraciones:

* GND es un común, no es masa general, es para simplificar el esquema y evitar el despelote de líneas.
* Los capacitores que están afuera mi tester no los mide bien, marca cualquier cosa.

* Supongo que el integrado es un IR2153 o L6571, porque coinciden todos los pines con el circuito.
* La otra plaquita tiene un integrado Viper12A y este tiene todas las protecciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien ! 

Si Favia y Laoveja suben fotos , lo terminamos de "desmenuzar"  !

Parece que ambos integrados son muy parecidos !

*IR2153 *

*L6571*
* 
P.D.: Me parece que D1 está al revés en el diagrama *


----------



## fabia




----------



## DOSMETROS

2SC2922 dijo:


>




Gracias Fabia ! Fijate los dos capacitores que  faltan y la polaridad del díodo que va entre las patas 1 y 8

Bién , tiene el IR2153S que yo sugerí , autoaplauso


----------



## fabia

El anodo va asi a la resistencia de 10 k


----------



## 2SC2922

Esquema actualizado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buenísimo , ya pueden arreglar la misma placa 

Me imagino que Q1 apagará , no ?

La R8 de 10 k va a masa ? Y la R1 ? o van interconectadas ?


----------



## 2SC2922

Si Fabia le saca una foto del otro lado a la placa, que parece que hay un transistor también, ya quedaría completo.
Q1 es shutdown.
Al parecer la protección la controla el Viper (que tiene un MOSFET adentro) de la otra placa, si no oscila esa no arranca nada.
La placa con resina tal vez tienda a fallar algún componente por contracción / dilatación de los componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vos decís aqui ?




Se podrían quitar de a uno los capacitores , soldarle dos alambritos y medirlos  , así queda ultra completo !


----------



## 2SC2922

Acá, en estos círculos, están las marcas en el estaño, y entran justos los transistores.


----------



## fabia

Hoy me voy a un tecnico de celu que tiene para medir capacitores puestos.


----------



## 2SC2922

Con Q2 y Q3 ya esta completo, habría que ver si no son mosfet también.
Resubo las fotos con las designaciones para identificarlos rápido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien , ahora esperemos a que otro aporte  fotos y datos.


----------



## fabia

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 4, 2018

Esta es la foto del otro lado


----------



## 2SC2922

Faltaría ese diodo, en la placa que tengo no esta.


----------



## fabia

Esta placa me la paso  un amigo de otro foro .la que yo tengo es idéntica a la tuya y no la tiene.


----------



## fabia

2SC2922 dijo:


> Si Fabia le saca una foto del otro lado a la placa, que parece que hay un transistor también, ya quedaría completo.
> Q1 es shutdown.
> Al parecer la protección la controla el Viper (que tiene un MOSFET adentro) de la otra placa, si no oscila esa no arranca nada.
> La placa con resina tal vez tienda a fallar algún componente por contracción / dilatación de los componentes.


Hola decifre el Q1 es 1AM.ES UN 2N3904

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 5, 2018

I los otros 2 todavia no encontre el catalogo .pero no son mosfet .1 es pnp y el otro es npn


----------



## DOSMETROS

MMBT3904LT1 n-p-n smd sot-23 transistor complementary pnp, replacement, pinout, pin configuration, substitute, smd marking code 1AM, equivalent, datasheet


----------



## fabia

2SC2922 dijo:


> Faltaría ese diodo, en la placa que tengo no esta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167721




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 5, 2018

Esta seria toda la placa completa .sin el valor de los capasitores.


----------



## damsosa

alguno logro identificar los valores de los capacitores? Fabia, en el diagrama los puntos Vcc van todos juntos?


----------



## 2SC2922

damsosa dijo:


> alguno logro identificar los valores de los capasitores? fabia en el diagrama los puntos Vcc van todos juntos?



Parece que hay que tener un buen capacimetro para medir los capacitores smd. Si todos los Vcc van juntos.


----------



## fabia

Si yo los mido con el tester que mide capacitores y da cualquier cosa .yo los tengo desmontados de la placa, voy a construir ese aparato que se pone en el tester y que se mide por diferencia de resistencia.


----------



## damsosa

Bueno tengo q*ue *comprar uno asi q*ue* apenas tenga la herramienta paso los *v*alores !

Fabia te refer*í*s al medidor de esr ?

Cuando puedas *h*echale una mirada a *é*ste medidor que creo q*ue* ser*í*a lo ideal.


----------



## fabia

Si ese mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso sólo es para "medir el estado" de capacitores electrolíticos secos , no es para medir capacitores cerámicos , ni poliester ni ningún otro.


----------



## damsosa

Alguna noticia de los condensadores?


----------



## Lanyelo

Hola alguien me da el valor de la r21 desde ya le estaría agradeciendo


----------



## CaueN

Buenas tardes amigos, lo consiguieron ?



Lanyelo dijo:


> Hola alguien me da el valor de la r21 desde ya le estaría agradeciendo



10 R amigo.

*Nota del moderador : 1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el Español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.*


----------



## Lanyelo

Gracias amigo


----------



## maferfo75

Hola.. Tengo el problema de la foto. Alguna recomendacion para reparar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sacá el smd , quitá las pistas rotas , con un cutter raspale la pintura verde a los caminos de cobre y soldale un díodo equivalente de los comunes.


----------



## fabia

Poniendo ese mismo tipo de diodo o equivalente y va andar.


----------



## Xjuan

Hola, hace un tiempo ingresé para ver una de las versiones del circuito de la plaquetita del IR2153, ahora les dejo para que verifiquen con sus datos el diagrama que levanté. En la reparación se me  quemaron un par de CI antes de dejar en funcionamiento un equipo Crown Moove 410.
Me parece que la resina epoxi produce algun deterioro en las soldaduras del impreso por lo que fallan los integrados en el defecto inicial por lo que recibimos el equipo.
Luego lo que me sucedió a mi es que los remaches del impreso tanto del principal como del sellado, es decir la conexión entre ambas caras del impreso, se aflojan al desoldar o son debiles de fabricacion. Por lo que me costaron ese par de CI, uno de los malos contactos fué en la plaquetita, uno que esta justo debajo del IR2153, el otro fue en la salida Nº6,  si no recuerdo mal, a la placa principal.
Por lo demás me parece conveniente hacer una prueba sin los mosfet de potencia (bueno los que tenia originales serian IGBT me parece), en el pin 1 del modulo debe aparecer esa ráfaga que intenté dibujar lo mejor que pude en la parte de ariba del dibujo, entonces si conectarlos.
El capacitor del oscilador que va en serie con la R de 1K creo que lo pude determinar correctamente y seria 2n7 antes que se le desprendiera un terminal. Los otros no los quise levantar. Espero le sirva a alguien, saludos


----------



## edu32

hola estoy con la misma consola ya la tercera que llega a mis manos por la falla de esta placa hasta ahora solo solucione una de las otras dos, en este caso tengo el ir2153 dañado este ci tambien lo encuentran como L6571BD paso data de los capacitores 
c1:200nf
c2::10nf
c3:80nf
c4:200nf


----------



## Pedro8918

tatuza dijo:


> Hola Cristian, me banearon por andá a saber que insuficiencia
> Te paso el valor de  las dos
> R4 2K
> R5 10ohm
> abrazo!!


Podría pasarme el valor de c25 gracias


----------



## edu32

Pedro8918 dijo:


> Podría pasarme el valor de c25 gracias


100mf x 100v


----------



## fft.electronica

Buenas gente, me llegó esta potencia desarmada alguien me podría indicar que valor es D4 y D5. Se que son los FMG22S y R pero no se cual es la posición de cada uno. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si la pata del medio va al positivo (ver el + del capacitor) es S , si la pata del medio va al negativo de la fuente (- del capacitor) , es el R

Ver final de la página 1 : https://pdf-datasheet-datasheet.netdna-ssl.com/pdf-down/F/M/G/FMG22S-ThinkiSemiconductor.pdf


----------



## emilio177

estoy fabricando los modulos osciladores o cajas amarillas
atte emiloi


----------



## zepeddie

Buenas! Alguno a podido hacer un esquema de la famosa caja amarilla?
Tengo una consola de estas que no enciende, sólo enciende el Led D2 de la placa (que deduje que es parte del funcionamiento normal).
Lo que tengo de raro, respecto al diagrama que conseguí de la fuente, es que la pista de la pata 6 de la caja amarilla va a L2, cosa que no está en el diagrama. (L2 sería V-, NO es un inductor)
Y por otro lado en los capacitores de la fuente tengo 240v , en vez de los 340v que figuran en el diagrama. (la tensión de linea es 220vac)


----------



## zepeddie

zepeddie dijo:


> Buenas! Alguno a podido hacer un esquema de la famosa caja amarilla?
> Tengo una consola de estas que no enciende, sólo enciende el Led D2 de la placa (que deduje que es parte del funcionamiento normal).
> Lo que tengo de raro, respecto al diagrama que conseguí de la fuente, es que la pista de la pata 6 de la caja amarilla va a L2, cosa que no está en el diagrama. (L2 sería V-, NO es un inductor)
> Y por otro lado en los capacitores de la fuente tengo 240v , en vez de los 340v que figuran en el diagrama. (la tensión de linea es 220vac)


Perdón! no había podido ver las imagenes de los esquemas (no me cargaba y pensé que estaban caidos los archivos).
Alguien que haya reparado y sepa por qué puede ser que tenga 240v en vez de 340?


----------



## frica

Revisa el puente rectificador. En otras ocasiones he visto que si el puente rectificador tiene problemas, el condensador de filtro principal podría tener voltajes bajos. También revisa el mismo condensador principal (mira su capacitancia y ESR).


----------



## saavedraromn

maferfo75 dijo:


> Hola.. Tengo el problema de la foto. Alguna recomendacion para reparar?


Buen día estimado. Mi nombre es Romina. Tengo el mismo problema que Ud. Se quemaron las mismas pistas y diodos en ña placa de mi equipo. Pudo solucionarlo? Como lo hizo? Estaría muy agradecida por su ayuda. Saludos cordiales


----------



## turcobein

zepeddie dijo:


> Buenas! Alguno a podido hacer un esquema de la famosa caja amarilla?
> Tengo una consola de estas que no enciende, sólo enciende el Led D2 de la placa (que deduje que es parte del funcionamiento normal).
> Lo que tengo de raro, respecto al diagrama que conseguí de la fuente, es que la pista de la pata 6 de la caja amarilla va a L2, cosa que no está en el diagrama. (L2 sería V-, NO es un inductor)
> Y por otro lado en los capacitores de la fuente tengo 240v , en vez de los 340v que figuran en el diagrama. (la tensión de linea es 220vac)



*zepeddie*
Se pudo solucionar? tengo la misma falla, deduzco que no oscila el Viper (lo reemplacé por un viper22a) y que por eso no arranca la placa del IR2153. tengo 310V en el filtro principal y en la para 1 de la placa del Viper, pero vi que en el esquema dice 167v. Mido tomando "L" como masa, está bien eso?


----------



## tatuza

Acá les mando los diagramas de la la fuente


----------



## emilio177

zepeddie dijo:


> Perdón! no había podido ver las imagenes de los esquemas (no me cargaba y pensé que estaban caidos los archivos).
> Alguien que haya reparado y sepa por qué puede ser que tenga 240v en vez de 340?


el voltaje correcto es 310v dc  viene de 220v ac x 1.4143 = 310v  piede ser mas o menos segun voltaje de la red en sus casas
cada condensador debe marcar la mitad


turcobein dijo:


> *zepeddie*
> Se pudo solucionar? tengo la misma falla, deduzco que no oscila el Viper (lo reemplacé por un viper22a) y que por eso no arranca la placa del IR2153. tengo 310V en el filtro principal y en la para 1 de la placa del Viper, pero vi que en el esquema dice 167v. Mido tomando "L" como masa, está bien eso?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181641


olvidate de el modulo viper
lo unico que hace el viper es activar el opto y recien arranca el ir2153
si se te hecgha a pperder viper,.. solo saca resistencia de la pata3 de la caja amarilla 6.2k y listo...


tatuza dijo:


> Acá les mando los diagramas de la la fuente


gracias por la info.. pero tiene una falla... la tierra de la cakja amarela  su tierra esta flotante


tatuza dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy buscando diagramas datos o lo que sea sobre estas consolas potenciadas portatiles.
> Comento, tengo varias y el problema mayor es que son de muy baja calidad, la salida es a travez de un IC TDA8950, salida clase "D", los capacitores de poliester que le ponen se cocinan, y quema la resistencia de 22 ohm por pasar RF por la misma, se reemplazan dichos componentes y esto no falla mas, peeeeroooo, la fuente conmutada es el otro gran problema, trae una placa con un IC VIPer12A y otra adentro de una cajita de plastico amarillo y sellada con resina, la fuente no arranca y no hay nadie que sepa que es ni  algo parecido, les pido si por favor saben algun dato  me lo hagan llegar, ya se estan amontonando esas cosas en el taller


el viper no sirve para nadda.. solo eesta para complicarle la vida al tecnico.. lo unico que jkhace es activar el opto y recien arranca el ir2153 solucion.. sacar resistencia el 6.2k de la para3 de laccaja amarela


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buenísimo , ya pueden arreglar la misma placa
> 
> Me imagino que Q1 apagará , no ?
> 
> La R8 de 10 k va a masa ? Y la R1 ? o van interconectadas ?


olvidarse de la chambonada de la caja amaruilla..
yo solo abri la caja para ciencia..
al final es mucho mejor hacer lo que dice cualquier circuiro
aqui pueden ver si vaja amarela





						Otros | MercadoLibre.cl
					

Descubre los productos más buscados que no te puedes perder en Otros ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida ©¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.cl


----------



## emilio177

2SC2922 dijo:


> Faltaría ese diodo, en la placa que tengo no esta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167721


no te compliques con la chambonada de los chinos para complicar la vida de los tecnicos..
y elimina la tontera de el viper esta ppuro molestando
adjunnto imagen de el circuito corregido
lo corregi.. osea elimine con paiint.. si pueedes hacerlo de nuevo mas bonito lo agradeceria...
muchos tecnicos en el camino podrian agradecerlo
dudas??  solo preguntar
ah.. ya no es placa secreta
y la pata 5 de la caja amarilla simplemente no lo pongas


----------



## emilio177




----------



## emilio177

lo mas immportante es rt y ct  el oscilador  10k y 1nF y me funciono.. o pueden ponerle 10nF y 1K  da lo mismo.. la frecuencia se calcula por el producto y da lo mismo
equipo reparado


----------



## turcobein

emilio177 dijo:


> lo mas immportante es rt y ct  el oscilador  10k y 1nF y me funciono.. o pueden ponerle 10nF y 1K  da lo mismo.. la frecuencia se calcula por el producto y da lo mismo
> equipo reparado



Copié la placa y no me anduvo al principio, cuando estaba diseñando la placa no me di cuenta que invertí los caminos. Con las correcciones hechas y un nuevo IR2153, conecté directamente con cables a la placa, enciendo perfecto!! Gracias Emilio por tu ayuda!


----------



## emilio177

turcobein dijo:


> Copié la placa y no me anduvo al principio, cuando estaba diseñando la placa no me di cuenta que invertí los caminos. Con las correcciones hechas y un nuevo IR2153, conecté directamente con cables a la placa, enciendo perfecto!! Gracias Emilio por tu ayuda!Ver el archivo adjunto 192348Ver el archivo adjunto 192347Ver el archivo adjunto 192350


te quedo bueno....
para mejorar... con cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropilico lo limpias... y te compras tarro spray barnis transparente y  te queda mucho mejor yo tambien le puse cables es mas facil cambiar y hacer pruebas
le pones silicona y asi qyeda fija


----------



## pastor007

hola muy buenos dias ,colegas. tengo este mismo equipo pero la fuente funciona bien prende el display pero sin conectar los parlantes a mi me parece aclaro un capacitor cercano al integrado de salida se pincho saliendo humo clásico cuando se pasa de tension este capacitor electrolítico es de 100uf x 100v . En la placa tiene dos led rojos uno se prendió fijo y el otro titilaba ,se encendió el display hasta ahí bien pero paso que el electrolitico se inflamo muy mal . Pude que sea que no tenia conectada la carga de los parlantes ? no entiendo porque se embalo la fuente en todo caso desde ya agradesco vuestras opiniones como siempre tan claras .


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> hola muy buenos dias ,colegas. tengo este mismo equipo pero la fuente funciona bien prende el display pero sin conectar los parlantes a mi me parece aclaro un capacitor cercano al integrado de salida se pincho saliendo humo clásico cuando se pasa de tension este capacitor electrolítico es de 100uf x 100v . En la placa tiene dos led rojos uno se prendió fijo y el otro titilaba ,se encendió el display hasta ahí bien pero paso que el electrolitico se inflamo muy mal . Pude que sea que no tenia conectada la carga de los parlantes ? no entiendo porque se embalo la fuente en todo caso desde ya agradesco vuestras opiniones como siempre tan claras .


Ya debio estar gastado el condensador lo cambias y arranca. me cuentas, sugerencia cambia los 4 condensadores de la fuente de el ampli...   si parpadea entro en protec,  no tiene nada que ver carga desconectada, esta fuente es lazo abierto no existe embalamiento


----------



## Djsendergy

Yo tenía el mismo problema con la caja amarilla. Calentaba y se apagaba. Saqu*é* la cajita amarilla y la puse lejos del *¿trago?* *transformador*. La atornill*é* al disipador y listo *no *calentó más. Después lo desatornill*é* para ver si calentaba. Al parecer el *¿trago?* *transformador* al estar muy pegado *h*a*c*e que caliente demasiado la cajita amarilla.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 13, 2021


La cajita amarilla de la que *h*ablan también me dió problemas. Pero al parecer calienta porque está pegado al tra*ns*fo*rmador*. Lo que *h*i*c*e fue sacarla de *ay* *ahí *y conectarla por medio de una exten*s*ión de cables y atornillarla al disipador y no calentó más después la desatornill*é* y ya no calentaba tampoco.


----------



## pastor007

*H*ola*,* buenos días colegas , arranca bien pero pone en corto los capacitores electrolíticos de 1000x50 *,* los del secundario del lado derecho mas que nada en cuestión de segundos, encender se calientan se inflan*,* he cambiado dichos capacitores por unos de 1000x35v pensando en que estaban secos pero volvió a hacer lo mismo con los de 35*V* me parece que ahí no hay mas de 35 *V*. "me parece" ,no tengo diagrama . Si me pudieran dar una mano agradecido desde ya .


----------



## DOSMETROS

- O están puestos al revés.
- O los díodos rectificadores están en corto (lo mas probable)
- O hay problema con la realimentación y se pasa de voltaje.
- O son ultra falsificados.
- O le estás poniendo de menor tensión :  bajaste de 50 a 35 V !!!!!


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> capacitores electrolíticos de 1000x50


Entonces debes ponerle condensadores de 1000/100  ponerle de 35v es un fratricidio, deberias demandar a tu profesor


----------



## pastor007

le puse ahora electroliticos de 330x200v ,no se calientan pero las R5 y R6 se ponen al rojo ,tienen el diagrama del amplificador ?


----------



## switchxxi

pastor007 dijo:


> le puse ahora electroliticos de 330x200v ,no se calientan pero las R5 y R6 se ponen al rojo ,tienen el diagrama del amplificador ?



Pregunta ¿ Porque bajaste de 1000uF a 330uF ?

Y si es la sección de la fuente de alimentación: ¿ No te sirve el diagrama que se subió mas arriba ?


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> le puse ahora electroliticos de 330x200v ,no se calientan pero las R5 y R6 se ponen al rojo ,tienen el diagrama del amplificador ?


Noooooooooo... pidea auxilio a un técnico electrónico, así como vas, vas de guatemala a guatepeor, Cuando te explote la caja amarilla es el punto sin retorno


----------



## pastor007

no entiendo porque se ponen en rojo estará mal la salida ? Voy a comprar electrolíticos de 1000x100 pero que puede estar mal ? los diodos los he probados pero con el tester habría que cambiarlos directamente .
VDDP y VDDS los capacitores los que yo tengo en la placa son de 22ux50v y aca son de 220pf .


----------



## switchxxi

Por las dudas, recuerda que si mides diodos en la salida de una fuente de alimentación, estos serán schottky y, por la corriente tan baja del multímetro, marcaran menos de 0,2v, ademas que no es conveniente medirlos en el circuito porque la lectura puede ser errónea.

Rojo siempre indica peligro y no creo que necesite las resistencias para no pasar frío en invierno, quizás y muy probable haya un cortocircuito en algun lado.


----------



## pastor007

En C58 me da 12 Ohms,  saqué el integrado y ya no hay 12 Ohms ,mi deducción es que hay un corto interno en el Ci tda8950, entre los pines que marqué en el diagrama reciente.

Otro dato : midiendo continuidad en el CI tda8950 el 24 y el 18 me da en corto , si bien al medir el pin 18 con el 1 no dio corto como esperaba . Debe ser así ? pin 18=desacoplamiento del estabilizador interno *y* pin 24=voltaje del suministro digital negativo.


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> no entiendo porque se ponen en rojo estará mal la salida ? Voy a comprar electrolíticos de 1000x100 pero que puede estar mal ? los diodos los he probados pero con el tester habría que cambiarlos directamente .
> VDDP y VDDS los capacitores los que yo tengo en la placa son de 22ux50v y aca son de 220pf .


La prregunta del millon.... ¿tienes sonido en los parlantes? puede que este malo el tda8950
Una foto para ver los 22ux50v


----------



## pastor007

no pero los de 22x50 me parece que no tiene nada que ver ,saque el CI de salida del circuito y descubri un corto entre los pines 24 y 18 y no parece ser natural ,deje el datasheet para que le den una mirada .
De todas maneras si quieres ver la foto de los de 22x50 hay va.


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> no pero los de 22x50 me parece que no tiene nada que ver ,saque el CI de salida del circuito y descubri un corto entre los pines 24 y 18 y no parece ser natural ,deje el datasheet para que le den una mirada .
> De todas maneras si quieres ver la foto de los de 22x50 hay va.


Si lo se, see que nada tiene que ver pero me decias que tu equipo c13 y c14 de 22u  cuando el plano dice 221(220pF) estas equivocado el plano dice 22uF  no se que plano estas mirando


----------



## pastor007

las resistencias que se ponen incandesentes son de 10 ohm si te fijas estan en serie con un condensador de 22x50 son las que se ven en la foto y su coneccion entermedia va al pin 1 se queman ahi se ven . A todo esto se puede probar la fuente sin el integrado ? no se embala


----------



## pastor007

pregunto se puede probar la fuente sin Carga ? o hay que ponerle carga ,gracias . Buen finde


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> pregunto se puede probar la fuente sin Carga ? o hay que ponerle carga ,gracias . Buen finde


Si se puede probar sin carga es lazo abierto,  pero para medir voltaje real debes poner incandecente entre postivo y negativo


----------



## pastor007

con una lampara de 12 v para auto ?


----------



## emilio177

pastor007 dijo:


> con una lampara de 12 v para auto ?


No abuses eso explota..... de 100W    entre el positivo y negativo


----------



## NanoMalmsteen

Les dejo el circuito, me volvió loco pero lo pude hacer, faltarían solo los valores de los condensadores.


----------



## emilio177

NanoMalmsteen dijo:


> Les dejo el circuito, me volvió loco pero lo pude hacer, faltarían solo los valores de los condensadores.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260959


No se para que te vuelves loco.. en la pagina anterior ya la sacaron el diagrama..  pero lees el foro lo que sacaste al final no sirve , si un experto corrige va a botar todo y va a quedar lo que dice en este foro, porfavor un poco de lectura, y es gratis toda esta información.
Si haces un análisis de circuito te vas a  dar cuenta que muchos componentes estan demás,


----------



## Claudio_1757

En la calle Boulogne Sur MER 63 de La Tablada venden el encapsulado amarillo del EVO 410


----------



## emilio177

Claudio_1757 dijo:


> En la calle Boulogne Sur MER 63 de La Tablada venden el encapsulado amarillo del EVO 410


Lo mas importante... precio???


----------



## Claudio_1757

1500 pesos


----------



## Angus.

Hola*. ¿E*s normal que el selector de voltaje esté en 115 *V* en vez de 220? ..soy de *A*rgentina me trajeron a reparar dicha consola y el selector está ahí.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no es normal , alguien lo toqueteó , puesta en 115 V y enchufada en 220 V , los daños pueden ser muy graves.


----------



## Angus.

*S*i yo creo lo mismo *POR QUE* hasta estab*A* inflado uno de los capacitores , se la re mandaron ..tuve q*UE* restaurar las dos cajas amarillas *LPM*


----------



## Seb3211

Buenas grupo necesito saber el valor de las R10 y R11 por favor


----------



## tatuza

R10 y 11 son ambas de 22 ohm


----------



## andres406406

Hola, no soy reparador pero me trajeron un equipo de éstos y no enciende para nada y aparentemente es la famosa cajita amarilla, mi duda sería si levanto todos los componentes del primario de la fuente conmutada y le coloco uno de los circuitos como el tercero de DOSMETROS, hasta la parte que alimenta al transformador, en teoria funcionaria verdad  ?


----------



## tatuza

Mirá, la cajita amarilla la podes recuperar con paciencia
La calentas y vas sacando de a poquito la resina, sale muy bien, y cuando vas llegando a los componentes lo haces con precaución, luego es solo cuestión de reemplazar el IC y listo, sale andando, si no hay audio es el IC de salda, TDA, carito pero no hay otra, suerte


----------



## nicolasperiolo

Estimados colegas, les comparto mi experiencia con la reparación de un módulo Novik modelo EVO - BRAVERY 215. 
El módulo llego a mi taller por que no encendía, reviso las tensiones y solo tenia la AC rectificada, los IGBT estaban buenos o casi; para probarlos los conecte a 12V positivo al colector y el negativo al emisor. Los encendía y a pagaba a voluntad con mis dedos. Hasta ahí todo bien, el diagnostico fue que el circuito de la caja amarilla no estaba enviando los pulsos, por ende no encendía. Arme el circuito resumido propuesto por @emilio177 y la fuente empezó a querer arrancar... ahí empece a preocuparme cuando escuche tic-tic-tic a una velocidad de medio segundo (ponele) ese sonido tan fatal, escuchado en fuentes con el transformador arruinado. No me dí por vencido (cabeza dura soy) y seguí midiendo, llegaban los pulsos a las compuertas, el circuito de la caja amarilla funciona !  Lamentablemente no por mucho tiempo, en una de las mediciones que seguía realizando escuche PAA !! Había explotado el IR2153  y se pusieron en corto los costosos IGBT . Mi conclusión es que la calidad de estos equipos no merece reparación, al menos profesionalmente (no podría dar garantía al cliente) los usuarios desconocen la fragilidad de sus equipos y los exigen al máximo. En otro caso con un Novik Evo 410 que tenia falla del viper fue muy distinto, anule la R33 y salió andando 
En fin espero que les sirva mi experiencia, Saludos !


----------



## tatuza

Bueno, ampliando este tema, no estoy consiguiendo los integrados de salida de audio de calidad, ya que los NXP TDA8954 no se consiguen originales, y los que hay no duran nada y el costo es elevado, así que en uno de estos equipos hice lo siguiente, coloqué unmódulo amplificador de 100+100 que se venden por mercado libre, y de forma externa un transformador para alimentarlo, y adentro otro chiquito para alimentar el pre y los perifericos, +-15 volt , dandole solución a este coso de bajísima calidad


----------



## emilio177

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Estimados colegas, les comparto mi experiencia con la reparación de un módulo Novik modelo EVO - BRAVERY 215.
> El módulo llego a mi taller por que no encendía, reviso las tensiones y solo tenia la AC rectificada, los IGBT estaban buenos o casi; para probarlos los conecte a 12V positivo al colector y el negativo al emisor. Los encendía y a pagaba a voluntad con mis dedos. Hasta ahí todo bien, el diagnostico fue que el circuito de la caja amarilla no estaba enviando los pulsos, por ende no encendía. Arme el circuito resumido propuesto por @emilio177 y la fuente empezó a querer arrancar... ahí empece a preocuparme cuando escuche tic-tic-tic a una velocidad de medio segundo (ponele) ese sonido tan fatal, escuchado en fuentes con el transformador arruinado. No me dí por vencido (cabeza dura soy) y seguí midiendo, llegaban los pulsos a las compuertas, el circuito de la caja amarilla funciona !  Lamentablemente no por mucho tiempo, en una de las mediciones que seguía realizando escuche PAA !! Había explotado el IR2153  y se pusieron en corto los costosos IGBT . Mi conclusión es que la calidad de estos equipos no merece reparación, al menos profesionalmente (no podría dar garantía al cliente) los usuarios desconocen la fragilidad de sus equipos y los exigen al máximo. En otro caso con un Novik Evo 410 que tenia falla del viper fue muy distinto, anule la R33 y salió andando
> En fin espero que les sirva mi experiencia, Saludos !


Un buen tecnico no se dedica a cambar y esperar sentado que funcione....  por algun lado tienes un corcocicuito  y ese cortocircuito no se repara solo al reemplazar el modulo...
La falla o quemazón de el modulo es una consecuencia... fallo otra cosa en algún lado y eso es la causa....
Acción.. reacción....
Causa ... consecuencia
Mi conclusión es la calidad de los técnicos   no merece llevarlo a esos técnicos .... ya que no me dan garantía SU reparación


----------



## emilio177

tatuza dijo:


> Bueno, ampliando este tema, no estoy consiguiendo los integrados de salida de audio de calidad, ya que los NXP TDA8954 no se consiguen originales, y los que hay no duran nada y el costo es elevado, así que en uno de estos equipos hice lo siguiente, coloqué unmódulo amplificador de 100+100 que se venden por mercado libre, y de forma externa un transformador para alimentarlo, y adentro otro chiquito para alimentar el pre y los perifericos, +-15 volt , dandole solución a este coso de bajísima calidad


El problema son los dueños de equipos... compran algo económico y ponen parlantes grandes lo saturan etc y etc.. He reparado peavey qsc  marantz pioneer technic etc y etc... Al final todos los equipos pasan por  el técnico 
La clave esta en darle el uso correcto y adecuado al equipo que tienes al frente.... Jamas esperes de un Hyundai... lo que te puede dar un Maseratti


----------



## nicolasperiolo

emilio177 dijo:


> Un buen tecnico no se dedica a cambar y esperar sentado que funcione....  por algun lado tienes un corcocicuito  y ese cortocircuito no se repara solo al reemplazar el modulo...
> La falla o quemazón de el modulo es una consecuencia... fallo otra cosa en algún lado y eso es la causa....
> Acción.. reacción....
> Causa ... consecuencia
> Mi conclusión es la calidad de los técnicos   no merece llevarlo a esos técnicos .... ya que no me dan garantía SU reparación


Claro, el problema estaba en el transformador, tiene fuga. No había ningún corto en la placa y me encendía (de manera pulsante) la lampara de carga que coloque en los capacitores que alimentan la salida de audio. tenia +-40V. 
Alguien tiene un circuito para probar estos transformadores? Seria muy útil para poder probarlos fuera de las placas antes de empezar a reparar las fuentes y descartar que tengan fugas, cortos,etc. De todo corazón se los agradecería para evitar gastos de tiempo y dinero, todavía tengo un IR2153 con el que podría armar la herramienta. En cuanto a la calidad de los componente es un tema muy hablado,hay para todos los gustos (falsos, series defectuosas, etc) @emilio177 te agradezco mucho por el diagrama ahora ya tengo lista la placa para otro equipo, ya me han entrado varios de estos equipos y seguramente la necesite en el futuro. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay por el foro dándo vuelta un probador de transformadores de ferrita , algo similar al probador de flybacks de TV , creo lo había subido el Lemur


----------



## emilio177

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Claro, el problema estaba en el transformador, tiene fuga. No había ningún corto en la placa y me encendía (de manera pulsante) la lampara de carga que coloque en los capacitores que alimentan la salida de audio. tenia +-40V.
> Alguien tiene un circuito para probar estos transformadores? Seria muy útil para poder probarlos fuera de las placas antes de empezar a reparar las fuentes y descartar que tengan fugas, cortos,etc. De todo corazón se los agradecería para evitar gastos de tiempo y dinero, todavía tengo un IR2153 con el que podría armar la herramienta. En cuanto a la calidad de los componente es un tema muy hablado,hay para todos los gustos (falsos, series defectuosas, etc) @emilio177 te agradezco mucho por el diagrama ahora ya tengo lista la placa para otro equipo, ya me han entrado varios de estos equipos y seguramente la necesite en el futuro. Saludos


 Pero facil... yo me arme un oscilador solo primario con 2 fet irf730 730 o los 840  y un sensor de corriente... en la salida de el "current sense trafo"  obvio... porciacaso luego de rectificarlo... con voltimetro.. eso refleja la corriente






nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Claro, el problema estaba en el transformador, tiene fuga. No había ningún corto en la placa


Cortocircuito al fin y al cabo...  no dije corto circuito franco... tienes un corto cirrcuito intermitente... corto circuito al fin


----------



## andres406406

Hola, les paso mi experiencia después de rabiar 1 mes con la cajita, agarré la saqué y la estrellé contra la pared, también saqué la placa del Viper junto con R21 y C10 que se cargaba y pegaba unos chispazos terribles, hice la reforma del primario con la resistencia de 100K y el BY299, saqué R33, R44 y R45 , éstos dos dan una referencia en el gatillo de los Mosfet pero queman el ir2153 y puenteé la salida del optoacoplador para tener L2 en la pata 3 y la puenteé con la 6 de la caja amarilla, una vez echo eso armé una parte del circuito del ir2153 y listo ! Voy a tratar de subir el circuito hice.



Perdón parecen dibujos de niño chico pero se entiende, no pierdan tiempo, saludos.


----------



## Aaron12

andres406406 dijo:


> Hola, les paso mi experiencia después de rabiar 1 mes con la cajita, agarré la saqué y la estrellé contra la pared, también saqué la placa del Viper junto con R21 y C10 que se cargaba y pegaba unos chispazos terribles, hice la reforma del primario con la resistencia de 100K y el BY299, saqué R33, R44 y R45 , éstos dos dan una referencia en el gatillo de los Mosfet pero queman el ir2153 y puenteé la salida del optoacoplador para tener L2 en la pata 3 y la puenteé con la 6 de la caja amarilla, una vez echo eso armé una parte del circuito del ir2153 y listo ! Voy a tratar de subir el circuito hice.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268586
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268587
> Perdón parecen dibujos de niño chico pero se entiende, no pierdan tiempo, saludos.



Quería saber si t*e* funciona el circuito adaptado que enviaste, llevo 15 días con éste equipo y me está quemando la cabeza, así que todo lo que me sume, bienvenido sea , escucho cualquier consejo ..


----------



## nicolasperiolo

Probaste los igbt? el transformador ? Quiere arrancar? hace ruido? mediste el integrado de salida?


----------



## Aaron12

Los igtb los cambié por que estaban dañados, las resistencia R35 y R34 las cambié por que se veían muy gastado el color casi quemadas  y sus valores no eran correctos, hasta los capacitores en seria de la salida tengo voltaje .


----------



## nicolasperiolo

Aaron12 dijo:


> Los igtb los cambié por que estaban dañados, las resistencia R35 y R34 las cambié por que se veían muy gastado el color casi quemadas  y sus valores no eran correctos, hasta los capacitores en seria de la salida tengo voltaje .


Probaste remover la resistencia resistencia el 6.2k que va a la pata 3 de la cajita amarilla? los igbt siguen vivos? Si podes revisa el chopper a mi fallo ese componente, tiene fuga y me liquido los igbt.


----------



## Aaron12

Voy a revisarlo, perdón mi ignorancia pero nose que es el chopper ?


----------



## moonwalker

Aaron12 dijo:


> Voy a revisarlo, perdón mi ignorancia pero nose que es el chopper ?


El Chopper es el transformador de la fuente, Aarón. Saludos.


----------



## andres406406

Aaron12 dijo:


> Quería saber si t*e* funciona el circuito adaptado que enviaste, llevo 15 días con éste equipo y me está quemando la cabeza, así que todo lo que me sume, bienvenido sea , escucho cualquier consejo ..


Siiii!!! arranco de una, mal lo mio de no sacarle la foto de la placa terminada, fíjate en youtube como probar los igbt con el tester y también con el foquito y destripa el primario y ponele el circuito nuevo lo único que le queda es un zumbido en los parlantes cuando el volumen esta a cero lo levantas un poquito y chau zumbido y venga la música


----------



## Serelectron

andres406406 dijo:


> Hola, les paso mi experiencia después de rabiar 1 mes con la cajita, agarré la saqué y la estrellé contra la pared, también saqué la placa del Viper junto con R21 y C10 que se cargaba y pegaba unos chispazos terribles, hice la reforma del primario con la resistencia de 100K y el BY299, saqué R33, R44 y R45 , éstos dos dan una referencia en el gatillo de los Mosfet pero queman el ir2153 y puenteé la salida del optoacoplador para tener L2 en la pata 3 y la puenteé con la 6 de la caja amarilla, una vez echo eso armé una parte del circuito del ir2153 y listo ! Voy a tratar de subir el circuito hice.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268586
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268587
> Perdón parecen dibujos de niño chico pero se entiende, no pierdan tiempo, saludos.


Hola, realice la modificación y funciona, te acordas cuánto entregaba la fuente? Porque me entrega +-29 y en el diagrama me figuran +-37. Para el que lo quiera realizar la placa es muy simple de hacer y si el resto está ok funciona a la primera, solo me queda esa duda del voltaje de salida. Gracias


----------



## Serelectron

Consulta, por cuál tránsitor podría reemplazar los mosfet? Un cliente me trajo 2 consolas iguales, una ya la hice funcionar como ya comenté, pero estoy revisando la otra y tiene los transistores en corto, falta la caja amarilla pero eso no es problema, gracias a ustedes se cómo resolverlo. En el local de electrónica no tienen el transistor, podría poner cualquier mosfet N de características Similares? El original es de 600v 60amper. Estuve viendo diagramas y todos usan mosfet similares, solo cambia el amperaje. Gracias.


----------



## anthony10

Hola buenas.
Nesesito ayuda con el equipo Novik Evo 410 Handy, tengo problemas con el audio, no da mucho volumen y tiene interferencia cuando esta sonando, ya fueron remplazados los Mosfet IRFP460 pero aumento un poco el volumen pero sigue presentando fallas, los led de referenciaque tiene,  el D2 enciende y el D3 no, yo supongo que eso indica que no hay corto, por que de igual forma el equipo si enciende y suena poco y con interferencia.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## emilio177

anthony10 dijo:


> ya fueron remplazados los Mosfet IRFP460


Estaban en corto estos mosfet¿


----------



## tatuza

anthony10 dijo:


> Hola buenas.
> Nesesito ayuda con el equipo Novik Evo 410 Handy, tengo problemas con el audio, no da mucho volumen y tiene interferencia cuando esta sonando, ya fueron remplazados los Mosfet IRFP460 pero aumento un poco el volumen pero sigue presentando fallas, los led de referenciaque tiene,  el D2 enciende y el D3 no, yo supongo que eso indica que no hay corto, por que de igual forma el equipo si enciende y suena poco y con interferencia.
> De antemano muchas gracias.


Hola, mirá si tenes ese problema, debes, medir tensiones en las salidas de parlantes, si hay 12 volt , es el integrado de audio que se dañó, medir tensiones de la salida de fuente y del conector que alimenta el display y la consola , ahí tiene que haber +15, -15, y 5 volt creo que para el display


----------



## anthony10

emilio177 dijo:


> Estaban en corto estos mosfet¿


R/. Si estaban en cortro y ya fueron remplazados pero aun no suena con claridad


tatuza dijo:


> Hola, mirá si tenes ese problema, debes, medir tensiones en las salidas de parlantes, si hay 12 volt , es el integrado de audio que se dañó, medir tensiones de la salida de fuente y del conector que alimenta el display y la consola , ahí tiene que haber +15, -15, y 5 volt creo que para el display


R/. Y si en dado caso no hay 12V. en las salidas de parlantes, y si los valores de el display están en ese rango entonces alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## tatuza

Si todas las tensiones las tenes correctas, no queda otra de que sea el TDA 89xx salida de audio


----------



## anthony10

tatuza dijo:


> Si todas las tensiones las tenes correctas, no queda otra de que sea el TDA 89xx salida de audio


R/. Ok las revisare y les comentare los avances, Gracias.

Actualización de estado.
Los Mosfet IRFP460 se han vuelto a quemar y ahora también se a quemado el fusible, procederé a buscar el corto por que si estaba funcionando, pero hoy al proceder a hacer las mediciones que el compañero me indicó cuando lo conecté a la corriente se fue el fusible y también los Mosfet.
Alguna sugerencia que podría ser lo que ocasionó el corto en los Mosfet?  Y no he podido verificar el correcto funcionamiento del TDA, para ver si está bien o necesita remplazo.
Agradezco las sugerencias .


----------



## felixreal

Hola! 

En las fuentes ( y amplificadores clase D) que se queman los Mosfet, suele dañarse el integrado controlador de éstos. 
Si el Mosfet entra en cortocircuito, al IC le llegaría un voltaje muy elevado por donde no toca, dañandolo. 
Y si está dañado, entonces quemará los Mosfet de reemplazo.

Saludos!


----------



## Santiago vr

fabia dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 167671


Hola, sabes donde conseguir la caja amarilla? Gracias


----------



## emilio177

Santiago vr dijo:


> Hola, sabes donde conseguir la caja amarilla? Gracias


De que pais eres?


----------



## Serelectron

Santiago vr dijo:


> Hola, sabes donde conseguir la caja amarilla? Gracias


Un par de mensajes arriba tenes la mejor opción de todas, simplificas todo y queda funcionando,  la que yo repare funcion perfectamente.  Como dato te dejo que los transistores de potencia si los tenes rotos podes usar mosfet canal N de 20 amper. En mi caso al reemplazar se fue un pequeño zumbido que tenía con los transistores originales, pero anda igual de las dos formas. Hasta el día de hoy funciona, la usan en un gimnasio y esta casi todo el dia encendida.


----------



## Santiago vr

emilio177 dijo:


> De que pais eres?


Argentina, Río Negro, Villa Regina


----------



## emilio177

Santiago vr dijo:


> Argentina, Río Negro, Villa Regina


Buhhh.. yo de Chile.... puedo enviarlo a cualquier parte de Chile... Pero puedes tomar el diagrama y mandarlo a armar a cualquier electronico


----------



## Santiago vr

Veo que consi


emilio177 dijo:


> Buhhh.. yo de Chile.... puedo enviarlo a cualquier parte de Chile... Pero puedes tomar el diagrama y mandarlo a armar a cualquier electronico


Veo que consigo, gracias igual!!


----------



## tatuza

Hola Santiago vr, no se consigue mas, ya la firma que la comecializaba se pelearon y se dividieron en dos empresas, y ese producto ya no se vende, lo que hay son equipos que aun no se han vendido, así que con paciencia ponete a desarmar la cajita, sacá el plastico amarillo, despues con calor vas retirando la resina negra con cuidado de no romper la placa, una vez que la tengas limpia le cambias el integrado por el mismo, viene, lo podes comprar por M.L. y listo, controlá que el integrado de audio no se haya puesto en corto, si no te va a hacer pelota todo de nuevo, y listo,  suerte, te adjunto lo que subieron los colegas


----------



## DJ Scihacker

tatuza dijo:


> Acá les mando los diagramas de la la fuente


Excelente aporte. No te das una idea de las peleas que hubo en otros foros porque mezquinaban ésto. ¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!


tatuza dijo:


> Hola Santiago vr, no se consigue mas, ya la firma que la comecializaba se pelearon y se dividieron en dos empresas, y ese producto ya no se vende, lo que hay son equipos que aun no se han vendido, así que con paciencia ponete a desarmar la cajita, sacá el plastico amarillo, despues con calor vas retirando la resina negra con cuidado de no romper la placa, una vez que la tengas limpia le cambias el integrado por el mismo, viene, lo podes comprar por M.L. y listo, controlá que el integrado de audio no se haya puesto en corto, si no te va a hacer pelota todo de nuevo, y listo,  suerte, te adjunto lo que subieron los colegas


Espectacular.


----------



## Santiago vr

DJ Scihacker dijo:


> Excelente aporte. No te das una idea de las peleas que hubo en otros foros porque mezquinaban ésto. ¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!
> 
> Espectacular.


Tatuza, gracias por responder, te cuento que estoy haciendo algo loco pero potable, voy a poner un trafo para los 12+ 0 12- para alimentar la consola, y otro para alimentación de los tda7293 para tener buen caudal de sonido... Luego paso fotos....


----------



## Naztrick

emilio177 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 188359Ver el archivo adjunto 188360


Buenas amigo, ya se que paso algo de tiempo de este tema, serias tan amable de pasarnos los valores de los capacitores para poder solucionar este detalle,  soy de México y metieron esta fuente a una bocina amplificada s0und8arr1er.


----------



## emilio177

Naztrick dijo:


> Buenas amigo, ya se que paso algo de tiempo de este tema, serias tan amable de pasarnos los valores de los capacitores para poder solucionar este detalle,  soy de México y metieron esta fuente a una bocina amplificada s0und8arr1er.


Esta el diagrama con valores .... debes leer todo el tema
Referente  Rt y Ct tambien se indican en el tema... yo ya  lo olvide.... lo lees y me lo cuentas
Fo es un multiplo.. por lo que da lo mismo los valores(obvio.. siempre dentro de un rango).... siempre y cuando el multiplo sea la frecuencia que buscas


----------



## tereparolapc

Saben de que valor es el fusible de entrada?


----------

